# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Sahipsiz Türkler

## bozok

*Sahipsiz Türkler*


*Oktay EKşİ*
*hurriyet.com.tr*
*6 Eylül 2009* 





*DIşİşLERI Bakanımıza sorarsanız, Türkiye öyle böyle bir memleket değildir. Nitekim Sayın Bakan daha dört gün önce “Dolayısıyla düzen kurma misyonu bizimdir” diyordu. İyi de... Biz öyle güçlü isek, vatandaşlarımız -aslında- “vize” almadan gitmeleri gereken Avrupa Birliği (AB) ülkelerinin konsolosluk kapılarında neden çile dolduruyorlar?*


Doğrusunu söylemek gerekirse son olarak 20 Ağustos 2009 tarihli *Hürriyet*’teki *“Türklerin AB’de iş kurmasına olanak veren Ankara Anlaşması’ndan yararlanan iki Türk işadamı, İngiltere’ye vizesiz girdi”* diyen haber üzerine, bizim *Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nın* zahmet edip bu ülkenin vatandaşlarına *1963 Ankara Anlaşması* ve* 1970 tarihli Katma Protokol*’le tanınan haklara sahip çıkacağını bekliyorduk.

üünkü hadi bir defa, iki defa, üç defa görmediler diyelim. Daha doğrusu her defasında gördüklerini bile bilesesimizi çıkartmayalım. 

Ama yedi cihanı ayağa kaldıracak kadar yayına konu olan bir *Mehmet Soysal, Cengiz Salkım* ve *İbrahim Savatlı* olayı var ki, onu duymamış olmaları imkansız idi.

*Soysal ve arkadaşları* olayı -ihtimal biliyorsunuzdur- bir *Alman* taşımacılık firmasında çalışan bu *TIR* sürücüsü üç *Türk*’ün,* Avrupa Birliği Adalet Divanı*’na (ATAD) başvurarak, kendilerine vize vermeyen *Alman* makamlarını mahkÃ»m ettirmeleridir.

Bu mahkÃ»miyet üzerine artık *AB* ülkelerinin oralarda iş kuracak veya hizmet alıp, hizmet sunacak *Türklere* hiçbir engel çıkarmaması gerekiyordu.

*Ama olmadı. üünkü bu haklarımıza kendi hükümetimiz sahip çıkmadı.*

Bu konular üzerinde yıllardır çalışan Prof. Dr. *Harun Gümrükçü*’nün yazdığına göre meğer *Soysal ve arkadaşları*’ndan önce de *ATAD* aynı şekilde kendilerinden gereksiz yere vize istenen vatandaşlarımızın açtığı *47* davada, bizimkileri haklı bulmuş. 

Ama ilginçtir... Aynen son olarak *İngiltere*’de işyeri açmasına engel olunmak istenen iki vatandaşımız gibi onların da bu hukuk zaferi, dünyaya nizamat veren *Dışişlerimiz* dahil bizim hiçbir makamın yahut yetkilinin dikkatini çekmemiş.

Sadece o mahkeme kararları değil, -mutad üzere- bu konuda yazılanlar çizilenler de bizim *“büyük”*lerimizi harekete geçirmedi. 
üünkü nedense bizim büyüklerimiz, kendi vatandaşlarının haklarını korumaktan (belki kendi vatandaşlarından) utanıyorlar. Onların taa *1963’*ten beri göz göre göre yenen haklarına sahip çıkmıyorlar. Hatta bu konuda ilgili hükümetlere bir *“nota”* bile vermiyorlar. 

Hadi bizimkilere bel bağlamanın pek de akıllıca olmadığını bunca yılın deneyiminden sonra kabul edelim. Peki ama ikide bir bize *“hukukun üstünlüğü”* dersi veren *Avrupa Birliği*’ne ne diyelim?

*Avrupa Birliği’*nin her yıl verdiği “*İlerleme Raporu*”nda *“Bu yıl da şu şu konularda dersinizi yapmamışsınız*” dedikleri zaman, “*ünce ATAD’ın kararlarını siz AB üyesi ülkelerde uygulatın, bize laf etme hakkını sonra kullanın*” diyecek bir yetkilimiz yok mu?


...

----------

